

Photographing Radioactivity with a Webcam - MichaelAO
http://www.randombio.com/webcam.html

======
cjslep
> Although a webcam can detect high-energy particles without modification,
> it's necessary to modify it by removing the glass protective filter on the
> sensor to get maximum efficiency for low-energy particles such as alphas.

First, "alphas" are not necessarily "low-energy particles". Energy and
particle type are orthogonal. You can have a 1 MeV alpha, beta, or gamma, or a
1 keV alpha, beta, or gamma.

Second, energy certainly contributes to how far particles can penetrate, but
alphas have a massive charge (2+) which allows them to easily interact with
materials they pass through. This means they are easily stopped by the glass
protecting the sensor, as the electromagnetic forces occur at longer ranges
than nuclear forces.

This is pretty cool though and reminds me of that video of the museum (in
Germany, I think?) where you can see trails beta (or alphas?) physically
zipping inside an "aquarium".

~~~
rubberbandage
The Exploratorium in San Francisco also has a vapor tank that shows cosmic
rays and radioactivity—it’s mesmerizing.

~~~
oscilloscope
They're pretty easy environments to make at home. The key ingredients are dry
ice and alcohol.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_chamber](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_chamber)

